# Underbase Question?



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

When you guys are doing your underbases what is the most basic settings? Like say when you need to choke the underbase do you put a 1"-2" stroke on it and what I'm having a hard time with is do you apply the stroke to the Outside, Center or inside? 

Also what's the most average stroke size 1",2" etc. 

I understand underbases can get very detailed I'm just looking for a basic starting point. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

If i am putting an underbase, I will normally leave the original design alone if possible, and use that as the underbase. I will then add a one or two point stroke, depending on how it looks, to the top layer. If the design looks a little too thick withe the stroke on the top layer, only then will i put an choke on the underbase layer and then leave the top layer alone. Good Luck and Aloha


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

You shouldn't have to use more than a 1pt stroke. Center stroke will work fine. On smaller art like a left chest or sleeve you can get away with something a little smaller like .6pt, .75pt, etc.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

ABMG said:


> You shouldn't have to use more than a 1pt stroke. Center stroke will work fine. On smaller art like a left chest or sleeve you can get away with something a little smaller like .6pt, .75pt, etc.


Thank you so much, I usually use 1pt but just didn't know inside, outside or center for the stroke.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

hawaiianphatboy said:


> If i am putting an underbase, I will normally leave the original design alone if possible, and use that as the underbase. I will then add a one or two point stroke, depending on how it looks, to the top layer. If the design looks a little too thick withe the stroke on the top layer, only then will i put an choke on the underbase layer and then leave the top layer alone. Good Luck and Aloha


Yea I was thinking about just doing it like this cause as ling as I line it up right it should cover it, when I try and add a stroke or choke is when I start having problems. Like where to apply the stroke....center, outside or inside cause they all seem to do different stuff. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## codyscottbarry (Apr 5, 2016)

say a 1 inch. circle....
my underbase would be 1 inch circle.....and my overlaying circle will be 1 inch + 1/16th of an inch (1.0625")

works for me all the time.


----------

